
Surge Synthesizer - omnibrain
https://surge-synthesizer.github.io/
======
fractalf
Wow! Surge is one of my favorite synths and heavily used back when I was
productive musician. And Linux support! Big up, can't wait too boot up BitWig
and play with this old friend again. Thanks devs!

------
fit2rule
So great to see Linux support .. and with REAPER now working pretty well on
Linux too, it seems that Linux-based DAW's have a bit of future to them. It is
really a great feeling to be able to take a project on MacOS and move it over
to Linux seamlessly and without hassle.

Whoever is responsible for ensuring Surge is on Linux: thank you! This is
really, really appreciated .. off to make a donation, for that fact alone.

------
tobr
Whoa, this was nice to see. I haven’t used Surge in probably nearly 10 years?
I remember it was one of my favorite plugins at the time. It sounds lovely and
has a great balance between simplicity and creativity inducing power!

------
Florin_Andrei
I've lost touch with this field a while ago.

Could y'all recommend some good VST hosts, for any OS (Win, Lin, Mac)? Simple,
no-frills stuff, just enough to run something like Surge.

~~~
necubi
For Linux, I use Jack [0] (low-latency audio API) + Carla [1] (VST host) +
Claudia [2] (session manager)

For OS X, Logic Pro is good and very affordable.

[0] [http://jackaudio.org/](http://jackaudio.org/) [1]
[https://kx.studio/Applications:Carla](https://kx.studio/Applications:Carla)
[2]
[https://kx.studio/Applications:Claudia](https://kx.studio/Applications:Claudia)

~~~
btown
Logic Pro to my knowledge cannot host VSTs. But many VSTs have Audio Unit
ports which it can use.

~~~
necubi
Yeah, good point. I take VST as a generic term for audio plugins. Most VSTs
(including surge) will have AU ports as well.

------
ccvannorman
Looks awesome, I installed it on Mac, but I can't find the app or install
location. How do I actually run this thing?

~~~
johnwheeler
Its a plugin meant to run inside VST hosts like ableton, reaper, or logic.

------
NickBusey
Fantastic work. I will be trying this out in the near future, and may look to
contribute code and/or presets as well. Thanks!

